# PFK photo shoot



## George Farmer (30 Aug 2007)

I recently had Neil Hepworth visit to take some photos of my latest aquascape. He is the regular photographer for Practical Fishkeeping magazine. Neil's photos will appear alongside a feature I'm writing on my aquarium.

I thought some of you guys may be interested to see some of the gear he uses.

Neil uses a Canon 5D. Not sure on the lenses but I know they cost more than the camera.

Again, no idea on the flashes etc.

Neil will be sending me a DVD with all the images, of which I have permission to share some low-res shots.

Anyway, a photo paints more words...







And here is Graeme Edwards, fellow UKAPS founder, with his Canon 350D.






About 8 months ago, Neil took some photos of my 2.5 gal. Iwagumi for the magazine.  They are featured in the Sept issue of PFK in my step-step article for this nano.

*Full shot*




*Full shot with ripple effect (using hairdryer)*




*Close up of Microrasbora nana*




*Me and the tank to get a sense of scale*


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Aug 2007)

that is some pretty impressive kit he has there, looking forward to seeing it in the magazine!


----------



## Fred Dulley (30 Aug 2007)

That's awesome, George!
I like it how one tube was left in to create a back drop affect.


----------



## zig (30 Aug 2007)

Nice collection of shots George, I need a new camera


----------

